# need a little in on choke info. 20ga breda brescia



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

bought this shot gun a week ago and looking for info. 20ga breda brescia made in ITALY. gun looks like new . but I know nothing about chokes, on the barrel is a choke says dutchoke M/M 0.00 any body tell me some info on this .


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm guessing it's a cylinder choke with 0.00 constriction. Any other marks etched on it like stars or notches on it?


----------



## -C-IMP (Apr 25, 2008)

According to purdey.com choke chart it's improved/modified.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

-C-IMP said:


> According to purdey.com choke chart it's improved/modified.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

NO other marks,and thanks guys for the info.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Interesting and thought provoking thread. Trying to decipher marks on foreign made guns that maybe were never intended to be sold in the States. 

One question, is this a single barrel or double barrel gun? Sorry, two questions. Are these screw in chokes? Or, are the choke markings on the barrels? I guess that makes three questions. 

The reason I ask is the marking M/M. If this was a double barrel, I could see the marking meaning Modified/Modified to describe each barrel. If this is marked on a screw in choke, then maybe certain European gun makers use the term "modified" modified, to describe what we would call "improved" modified. As far as "dutchoke" goes, that almost sounds like a brand name for choke tubes made in the Netherlands.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

This has me in a tizzy thinking about it. European shotguns use a millimeter constriction, while US guns use a decimal. Now if I see a 0.00 marked choke tube I'm thinking it has 0 constriction. So I guess that's where I'm getting all confused. So how does it work in step-up chokes on those guns??


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

marks on the choke,, screw on,, and its a semi auto. I took it out back, and fired it real smooth and you can go threw a box of shells pretty quick, I really like it.


----------

